# Anyone have gerbils?



## wagz77 (Feb 27, 2010)

Does anyone have gerbils? If so, would you recommend them as fun, social pets? I think they look pretty cool and would love to own a few, just not sure.. do they like to be held and play out of their cages like rats do?


----------



## PandaBee (May 14, 2010)

I own two gerbils, Vegas and Rooney. I adore my boys, but I wouldn't recommend them to anyone looking for an animal that will want to play with them. Gerbils are very much about themselves. From my experience, they aren't really all that interested in us. Mine will sit on my hand, but they prefer to run around on their own. Also, being held and carried around can make them pretty nervous.

They do appreciate out of cage time, but the room must be COMPLETELY gerbil proof. there must be absolutely nothing about that can injure them, or allow them to escape. A friend of mine had a small gap under her door that she didn't think her gerbils could fit through. Surprise! Bye-Bye gerbil. Mine have a playpen, but they have quickly learned how to climb out of it. What I generally do now is set up toys and stuff in the tub and put some food and water in there, then let them run around in there. I don't worry about them running away and they get lots of exercise.

They are fun and cool to own, but they aren't like rats. Like I said, they are very much about themselves and while they can be tamed, they will never want to cuddle with you, or even want to play with you. Gerbils prefer the company of other gerbils.


----------



## wagz77 (Feb 27, 2010)

Alright, thank you soo much.  i like reading stuff online about different animals, but i think its always best to ask someone who has experience with them.  thanks again.


----------



## toby (May 11, 2009)

good post. i always find gerbils to be lots of fun to watch, they're always busy.


----------

